# Contract coders, Multiple specialties and E/M



## babrede (Apr 7, 2011)

We are seeking certified professional/physician coders with a minimum of 3 years coding experience in their specialty to work as independent contractors.

We are interested in expert E&M coders and several other specialties including surgery, ortho, neurosurgery, radiology and anesthesia. You must be a CPC or CSC-P with 3 years of hands-on coding experience and reside in the United States.  You will be required to pass a competency review and coding audit and maintain 95% coding accuracy.

Interested parties should submit their resume, email address, list of certifications, number of years CODING and specialty (please specify E&M if applicable) to: recruitingcoder@mckesson.com.  No phone calls please.

Thank you and have a great day!  Please note:  The email address is new and may not yet be active for you fast responders  If you receive an "undeliverable" reply, please wait a day and resend.  thanks!  BA


----------



## MOSS1 (Apr 8, 2011)

I own a small company in Billings, MT and would love to hear about opportunities for my company.  We do E/M, cardiology, radiation oncology and family practice.  I personally have been coding for 15 years.  If interested in conversing more, please contact MOSS1@bresnan.net.  Thanks!


----------



## 1ASC-CODER (Apr 12, 2011)

*Asc coder*

Hello

I have sent an e-mail to the response for contract coders, I have my CASCC -worked in the past as a contractor and for free-standing surgery centers, as well as hospital outpatient.

I look forward the hearing from you soon! 

Florence Marsico
florence.marsico@yahoo.com


----------

